# Schnur für Rolle



## Szczupakhunter (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo liebe Angler!:vik:

Ich entschuldige mich schonmal für diese Frage.. Ich angle schon seit längerer Zeit nur habe ich jetzt eine Angel bekommen dieq ich montieren soll für einen Einsteiger. So seine Schnur war sehr beschädigt und unqualitativ und muss sie wechseln. Ich habe immer empfohlen bekommen welche schnur ich mit holen soll wenn ich mir eine neue Rolle gekauft habe nur jetzt will ich mir diese für diese Angel im Internet bestellen. Auf der Rolle stehen Daten: 
Gear Ratio 5:5:1
lbs/yds: 3/260 4/215 6/135
Mm/m: 0.18/240 0.20/195 0.25/125
Ja das ist eine etwas ältere Rolle und kommt jetzt nicht mit "Da musst du dir eine neue kaufen zum Beispiel die xy die 500 euro kaufen" denn das mache ich nicht da die Rolle gut ist aber egal.
1.Kann ich mir also eine 0.25 mm schnur ohne bedenken kaufen? 2. Und was ist dieses lbs/yds muss ich da etwas beachten?
3. Wenn ich mir 400 Meter kaufe wie kann ich abschätzen wie viel ich schon auf der Rolle habe? Allgemein wollte ich 70 Meter drauf machen da es reicht und eigendlich viel zu viel ist da diese Angel der Posenangelei dienen wird.
4. Farbe ist eigendlich egal oder? Soll eher auf Friedfische gehen
Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus

Grüße David


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schnur für Rolle*



Szczupakhunter schrieb:


> lbs/yds: 3/260 4/215 6/135  Tragfähikeit und Länge
> Mm/m: 0.18/240 0.20/195 0.25/125 Mm ist der Durchmesser und M ist Meterangabe
> 
> Ja das ist eine etwas ältere Rolle und kommt jetzt nicht mit "Da musst du dir eine neue kaufen zum Beispiel die xy die 500 euro kaufen" denn das mache ich nicht da die Rolle gut ist aber egal.
> ...



Viel Erfolg


----------



## Szczupakhunter (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schnur für Rolle*

Dankeschön und zur 3.?


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schnur für Rolle*

Schwierig,ich habe Rollen da stimmen die Angaben ,bei anderen passt etwas mehr drauf , bei anderen etwas weniger.
Sollte so + - 20 Meter mit den Angaben auf der Spule hinkommen.


----------



## phatfunky (7. Oktober 2015)

Die lbs/yds ist die Angabe für Leute wie ich, von der Insel, die einfache metrische Zahlen nicht verstehen. [emoji6] Ja du kannst es getrost ignorieren und wenn die Rolle etwas älter ist wird es sowieso nicht mehr hinhauen, da die Schnüre immer dünner werden. Steht übrigens für Pfund (also schnurstärke) / Yards (1 yd ist fast 1 m).

Aber wenn das für Friedfisch sein soll, warum willst du 0.25? Für Karpfen? Selbst für dicke Schleie reicht 0.20 vollkommen aus, selbst für Anfänger. Ich nutze 0.18 von Stroft für Schleie. Für kleine Weißfische da reicht sogar eine 0.16 dicke. Eigentlich eher 0.14. Da passt dann mehr auf die Spüle und gerade für Anfänger ist das beim auswerfen zum Vorteil, da weniger wiederstand über die Lippe der Spüle.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schnur für Rolle*

Die Angaben auf deiner Spule gelten für Monoschnüre nicht für Geflecht.
Aber du willst ja sowieso Mono.
Die Schnurfarbe ist Geschmackssache.
Manche Schnüre sind leich bräunlich, grünlich eingefärbt, kann man für trübes Wasser nehmen.
Wenn dein bevorzugtes Gewässer klar ist, dann eben eine ungefärbte, durchsichtige Mono.


Jürgen


----------



## Holz Hecht (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schnur für Rolle*

Hey, geh doch am besten in den Laden und lass dir deine Spule voll machen, das bieten die da an, weil Mann dann keine Große Spule kaufen muss, bei der dann wieder etwas übrig bleibt, was man gar nicht braucht.

Mit ner 25er liegst du übrigens Gold richtig, Grade, wenn es für einen Anfänger ist, damit kann er dann auch mal nen Größeren Karpfen oder so mit rausziehen...#6


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schnur für Rolle*



Szczupakhunter schrieb:


> lbs/yds: 3/260 4/215 6/135
> Mm/m: 0.18/240 0.20/195 0.25/125


Wie die anderen schon sagten: Das bedeutet, dass von einer 6 lbs tragenden Schnur etwa 135 Yards draufpassen sollen. Die Angaben sind aber aktuell nicht mehr zutreffend, da moderne Schnüre sehr viel stärker sind bei gleichem Durchmesser. Denn die Rolle fasst ja 125 Meter einer 0,25er Schnur, und die trägt deutlich mehr als 6lbs. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle die Rolle mit 0,25er vollmachen. Eine normale Monofilschnur ist nun wirklich günstig, da muss man nicht an zwei Euro sparen. Ein paar Meter verliert man immer mal oder entfernt sie bewusst, und dann hält die Füllung deutlich länger.

 Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, warum Du die Rolle nicht beim Händler füllen lassen willst? Ich denke, damit würdest Du günstiger wegkommen als mit einer großen Spule (plus Versand) aus dem Internet, von der dann 3/4 übrig bleiben.

 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## Lazarus (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schnur für Rolle*



Szczupakhunter schrieb:


> 3. Wenn ich mir 400 Meter kaufe wie kann ich abschätzen wie viel ich schon auf der Rolle habe? Allgemein wollte ich 70 Meter drauf machen da es reicht und eigendlich viel zu viel ist da diese Angel der Posenangelei dienen wird.


Am Einfachsten wäre es, einen Schnurmesser zu benutzen.
Nur, wozu? Mach die Spule ganz einfach voll! Mit deinen gewünschten 70m von der 25er Schnur ist die Spule nur annähernd halb voll. Das ist nicht besonders gut, weil du weniger weit und auch weniger genau werfen wirst, als wenn die Spule bis zum Rand gefüllt ist. Gerade beim Posenfischen sind die Wurfgewichte ja eher gering.

Mono Schnur ist nun wirklich preiswert, die ca. 50m die du mehr brauchst um die Spule ganz zu füllen, kosten doch nur 2 oder 3 Euro. Sparen ist gut, aber es sollte schon an der richtigen Stelle sein.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schnur für Rolle*

Einfach unverständlich, ne günstige Zielfischschnur, die brauchbar ist, kriegt man im Angelladen für 3-4 € als 300 oder 400 m Spule, rauf damit auf die Rolle, es wird von allein weniger.
Hier ist sparen völlig deplatziert.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Szczupakhunter (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schnur für Rolle*

Habe eine zielfischschnur für Karpfen ausgesucht. Sie ist braun aber die Farbe schreckt die anderen friedfische nicht ab oder? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pike-81 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schnur für Rolle*

Moinsen!
Oft ist die Farbe reine Geschmacksache. 
Du hast ja noch das Vorfach. 
Wie Taxidermist schon schrieb, sind sind farblose Schnüre für klares Wasser ideal. 
dunklere benutzt man, um die Schnur dem Farbton des Gewässers oder dem des Bodengrundes anzupassen. 
Es gibt auch noch auffällig gefärbte. 
Das kann die Bißerkennung verbessern und Tüdel mit mehreren Ruten/Anglern vermeiden. 
Aber ja, Du kannst die Schnur einsetzen. 
Ich hätte eine max. 0,20er in farblos gewählt. 
Petri


----------

